# Marko Stunt has officially signed with AEW



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156323859722919937


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Ahh... I'm not really on board with this signing. He's the complete opposite of who/what AEW should be signing at the moment :/ And he really isn't needed with the Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy pairing AT ALL.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

.....Eh?

Look, respect to the guy at his size doing what he's doing. But as someone who's seen a t least a bit of his ind work and his work in AEW, I'm not a fan of it and I really don't need care to see him be the 2nd boy in "A Boy and his Dinosaur."


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

does tony khan have a midget fetish?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

yes but would he smash cm punk's dirtbox?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

With the AEW roster mostly cruiserweights, I guess Marko is they guy they can chuck around like how WWE has their big men chuck around the jobber CW's for effect. 

He's terrible with Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus though. I can't support that at all. I'm never going to begrudge somebody getting a contract, but will criticize the role he's cast in here. If they wanted Marko, why not put him under a mask as one of the Dark Order Creepers. There you'd have the ability to have creative offense with him with 2-3-4 of them chucking Marko around like a human weapon.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

No offense to Marko but I don’t like this signing at all. I see no purpose that he can serve in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh Gosh I cant wait for Cornette to hear this

:cornette


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

These guys are passing away the last chance we have at an alternative hitting the big time. Tony khan needs to hire cornette so he can hear and face some reality


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Khan needs to pay people who will make a difference.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

On second thought, Stunt could be a jobber and allow others to rack up easy wins.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> On second thought, Stunt could be a jobber and allow others to rack up easy wins.


That's true. And get the sympathy card for a rare win.

Hmmmmm.......


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bosnian21 said:


> On second thought, Stunt could be a jobber and allow others to rack up easy wins.


He's too small for such a role even. And from what I've seen on youtube, he's not that good in ring. He just gets chucked around easily.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Man, outside of the top 4-5 guys in AEW's singles division, their roster looks like absolute trash.

People like Sammy Guevarra, Kip Sabian, Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc, I just don't think these guys are good. NJPW's roster is miles ahead of them. Hopefully with TV I'm sold on some of these guys, but I just don't know right now, it's pretty bad IMO.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

hes gonna ruin my twink isn't he?


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

This geek's signing isn't even thread worthy.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

@nWo4Lyfe420 lookie here. Another one of Codys boys gets a gig. Nepotism running wild, just as we accurately predicted.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

The rule of thumb in AEW is everyone has to be smaller than Cody Rhodes.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> @nWo4Lyfe420 lookie here. Another one of Codys boys gets a gig. Nepotism running wild, just as we accurately predicted.


Bad look for Cody to be shilling for his boys like that. If he wants to prove to people that there's no nepotism going on then all he has to do is put the right people over.

This just sounds like preemptive damage control on his part.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Man, outside of the top 4-5 guys in AEW's singles division, their roster looks like absolute trash.
> 
> People like Sammy Guevarra, Kip Sabian, Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc, I just don't think these guys are good. NJPW's roster is miles ahead of them. Hopefully with TV I'm sold on some of these guys, but I just don't know right now, it's pretty bad IMO.


Those guys are all mid card guys though. Top guys are really Moxley, Jericho, Omega, Cody, Page, Pac, Shawn Spears, MJF,Dustin Rhodes,Darby Alli. It's basically....


Main eventers...
Moxley 
Omega 
Jericho 
Cody 
Page

Upper card
Pac
MJF
Shawn Spears
Dustin Rhodes
Darby Allin


Midcard
Cima
Daniels
Jimmy Havoc 
Joey Janela
Kip Sabain
Sammy Guvevera 


That roster is fine for one two hour so. You don't need 15-18 guys deserving to be main eventers like WWE has. Especially with AEW gonna put a lot of focus on tag and Woman's Division. Sure could they use maybe one more big name guys like CM Punk. Of course but overall roster is very solid for what it's trying to do. Which isn't trying to have 20 top of the card guys who get 50/50 booking and nobody gets over. You will know where guys stand in AEW. With who's main eventers, upper card and mid card guys and jobbers.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Bad look for Cody to be shilling for his boys like that. If he wants to prove to people that there's no nepotism going on then all he has to do is put the right people over.
> 
> This just sounds like preemptive damage control on his part.


Those tweets are from last year.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Those tweets are from last year.


That's even worse. It shows premeditated nepotism. AEW was in the works long before August of last year. You don't put a company like this together overnight.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Who needs Emma...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Not a fan of Marko from what I have seen from him in AEW or the indies. Definitely not a fan being miscast with Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, who are better off as a duo instead of an awkward trio.

If he's going to mostly be used as fodder to throw around, I guess but I see no other purpose of him being there.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Marko is a super fun guy to watch die. He'll be the new Spike.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> That's even worse. It shows premeditated nepotism. AEW was in the works long before August of last year. You don't put a company like this together overnight.


How is Cody related to Marko? 

I mean he liked the guys work from a year ago and now he's hired. How else would you go about hiring people? 

Hire people you don't like or don't think fit your vision? 

Most of the talent that is remotely television ready are under contract to WWE, Impact, ROH, Evolve, MLW etc. 

As contracts expire they can present their offer, but they can't just poach under contract talent from other companies.

All In was in September 2018 - was AEW enough of a thing back then to have Cody masterfully planting seeds a near year in advance for Marko freakin' Stunt of all people?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> How is Cody related to Marko?
> 
> I mean he liked the guys work from a year ago and now he's hired. How else would you go about hiring people?
> 
> ...


Cody liking him isn't an issue. It's that he's attacking people on social media in his defense. The fact that someone so thin skinned is booking the show and choosing who to hire is concerning to say the least.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People act like executives (even if they are wrestlers, too) can't hire people based on preferences. :mj4


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

What happened to the rumoured Wardlow guy man, that big fucker was someone I was excited about.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Great another person for Cody to have a time limit draw with


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

WINNING said:


> People act like executives (even if they are wrestlers, too) can't hire people based on preferences. :mj4


When someone like Emma signs with Impact while Cody is playing favorites you have to start questioning where his priorities are at.

The women's division is laughable right now with no one they can build around and instead of signing one of the best female talents in the world they sign Marko Stunt who is a comedy act at best.

Where does it end, man? Will they pass on Scarlett and sign Marty next? It seems like the plan for the women is to not sign anyone who looks better than Brandi so they can keep pushing her.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> When someone like Emma signs with Impact while Cody is playing favorites you have to start questioning where his priorities are at.
> 
> The women's division is laughable right now with no one they can build around and instead of signing one of the best female talents in the world they sign Marko Stunt who is a comedy act at best.
> 
> Where does it end, man? Will they pass on Scarlett and sign Marty next? It seems like the plan for the women is to not sign anyone who looks better than Brandi so they can keep pushing her.


100% this, and when Kross gets out of the bullshit hes going through with TNA, and him and Scarlett sign with MLW, we will really see whats up.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Raye said:


> What happened to the rumoured Wardlow guy man, that big fucker was someone I was excited about.


they wont announce everyone, they still have unannounced people like tag teams and single men.
And it's not just a rumour, they teased him by putting him on the white board.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> When someone like Emma signs with Impact while Cody is playing favorites you have to start questioning where his priorities are at.
> 
> The women's division is laughable right now with no one they can build around and instead of signing one of the best female talents in the world they sign Marko Stunt who is a comedy act at best.
> 
> Where does it end, man? Will they pass on Scarlett and sign Marty next? It seems like the plan for the women is to not sign anyone who looks better than Brandi so they can keep pushing her.


Can you imagine these forums if CM Punk signed with Impact?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

He is a perfect Dark Order minion

They should have him on a leash with Evil Uno - and let him be like a rabid pet

That would be gold


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Glad people arent on board with this. I was hoping he was just used to fill out the PPV's. A guy like this offers literally nothing.

Pure Indy trash to the fullest. Sorry kid but the name "Stunt" alone tells me he's nothing but a stunt devil that doesnt know how to wrestle.

Judging by his work on youtube, that seems to be clearly the case. Hopefully he's just used as a jobber get people over. Even then its hard to take him seriously even as a jobber. The dude literally looks like a 10 year old kid.

No defending this. It seems that Impact is taking itself more seriously than AEW at this point. The current regime would never hire someone like this. All of the talent on Impact look like athlets and can do spots and wrestle.

AEW should learn from Impact on how to build a legit roster for fucks sake. Really hope this company isnt going to be a glorified indy.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Who needs Emma...


NOT AEW APPARENTLY!

:fuckthis

Fuck Sake!

But hey, let's just hire another pencil necked teenage looking motherfucker and fuck Tenille and Scarlett, why would we want to sign anyone with talent. 

:fuckthis


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I really dont get why they are signing folks like stunt. When they'll do around one year on tv, all these guys will be released. They'll realise it's much more complex than that, but thing is they should know this and they know this.cody scouting for big guys implies he knows very well its something needed and I am sure they have got some we haven't seen yet. 
But thing is this guy brings absolutely nothing, nothing. He looks like he is 10 years old, he doesnt look or feels like a wrestler and my guts tell me they are hiring him for some kind of weird gimmick. 
Seriously sometimes the company seems schizophrenic, they have this serious njpw/mid south vibe in their presentation and their main event/upper midcard. 
Their tag team is the best in the world no doubt, their women division needs some work but there could be some unannounced people/wrestlers/joshi etc. 
But when it comes to their midcard/low midcard welp....you have exceptions to the rules like darby alin but appart from that....


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

kingnoth1n said:


> @nWo4Lyfe420 lookie here. Another one of Codys boys gets a gig. Nepotism running wild, just as we accurately predicted.


Did cody really post that? ....wow

Fuck this company!!!



WINNING said:


> People act like executives (even if they are wrestlers, too) can't hire people based on preferences. :mj4


Its not a question of that. Its a question of should you hire them off of your preference or hire them based off of what the audience will like.

If Cody cant see that this was a bad move, it says a lot about his potential future talent he may sign. I couldnt see this stunt kid anywhere but the indy circuits. AEW is gonna fail hard if they dont have a serious product im telling you right now. If they have too many guys on the lower card like stunt orgod forbid Orange Cassidy.....Yeah.

Joey J is already too much for me.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

TheDraw said:


> Its not a question of that. Its a question of should you hire them off of your preference or hire them based off of what the audience will like.
> 
> If Cody cant see that this was a bad move, it says a lot about his potential future talent he may sign. I couldnt see this stunt kid anywhere but the indy circuits. AEW is gonna fail hard if they dont have a serious product im telling you right now. If they have too many guys on the lower card like stunt orgod forbid Orange Cassidy.....Yeah.
> 
> Joey J is already too much for me.


 the tweet is from 2018, it's not cody saying that in 2019 after signing stunt. 
he wouldn't say that because that would be insulting the fans.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

Not a fan of this signing I get you need undercard guys and not all of them have to be serious wrestlers you are allowed that luxury as long as it's not overdone but Marko Stunt just doesn't do it for me at all. I was fine with him making the battle royal appearances as he was semi fun in those but as a permanent fixture especially with a boy and his dinosaur? that doesn't work for me.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Stunt and Jungle Boy are the tween girl lures. Unthreatening (nice short, skinny dudes), young, good looking pretty boys like you find in boy bands and K-Pop and the like.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Why do men on here keep saying what wrestlers are going to appeal to women/girls? Stop.

And good for Stunt getting signed, etc.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Obfuscation said:


> Why do men on here keep saying what wrestlers are going to appeal to women/girls? Stop.
> 
> And good for Stunt getting signed, etc.


If you have DA LOOK you get DA GIRLS, which makes you cool. 


Looking forward to Stunt getting over because of his unique look and matches, which in turn will leading to a bunch of salty goons :cornette


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Just a thought. Where the fuck do you guys want them to sign people? WWE raided the market this past year and most of the big names outside WWE are under contract with the likes of IMPACT, NJPW, ROH or MLW. Please elaborate.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

V-Trigger said:


> Just a thought. Where the fuck do you guys want them to sign people? WWE raided the market this past year and most of the big names outside WWE are under contract with the likes of IMPACT, NJPW, ROH or MLW. Please elaborate.


#1 No one under 6ft (lets ignore the guy they all want to blow in MJF is 5ft7)
#2 No one that has ever worked for an OUTLAW MUDSHOW
#3 Must be on steroids (I guess that's why they like mega Not like these idiots have ever seen a match outside of WWE, and the 3 AEW shows to decide if they like him because he's great in ring)
#4 Must be willing to lose to MJF, and blow him in the ring whenever is required. 
#5 NO FAT FUCKS
#6 Japanese woman are fine as long as they're fine on the eyes. Any ugly ones can go to LOLTNA (assuming they don't know its been IMPACT for a few years)
#7 NO WWE REJECTS. Please ignore them all now kissing Spears' ass, and saying he was criminally underutilised. 
#8 NO ONE WITH A DUMB GIMMICK. Again, please ignore them all now loving A Boy and his Dinosaur. 
#9 Must be willing to cut promos that put MJF over as the GOAT. 
#10 Must be someone they've heard of because googling someone you don't know takes effort, and we don't have time for that shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Donnie said:


> #1 No one under 6ft (lets ignore the guy they all want to blow in MJF is 5ft7)
> #2 No one that has ever worked for an OUTLAW MUDSHOW
> #3 Must be on steroids (I guess that's why they like mega Not like these idiots have ever seen a match outside of WWE, and the 3 AEW shows to decide if they like him because he's great in ring)
> #4 Must be willing to lose to MJF, and blow him in the ring whenever is required.
> ...


:heston :heston :heston


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

WINNING said:


> People act like executives (even if they are wrestlers, too) can't hire people based on preferences. :mj4


They absolutely can, but people also have the right to criticise this practice. If we truly want AEW to be an alternative they have to be careful. If people start feeling that there is nepotism (even if there isn't) people will start to reject decisions (even if they are correct). Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Can they please stop fucking signing midgets? Getting bored if it.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Boldgerg said:


> Can they please stop fucking signing midgets? Getting bored if it.


the positive side is that their big guys are gonna look monstrous. cody already looks kinda big! 
and then imagine a guy like warlord! he is gonna look like a mountain :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

These meltdowns over hiring Marco are hilarious.

I’d have signed him earlier than they did.

And fuck Emma. She’s done shit. Let impact have her.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

I am a fan of Jungle boy and Luchasaurus, but this guy being added to the tag team is ruining it. I just don't like it.

AEW should focus on signing bigger stars.


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

I can see Luchasaurus/Jungle Boy/Mari Stunt selling a lot if merchandise with kids though.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

Feed him to MJF. That'll be some entertaining shit.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Unnecessary both on the roster and, particularly, with Jungle Boy and Luchassaurus.


----------



## FrankAndersson (May 26, 2019)

First I read TD signed with Impact and now this shit. Stupid.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

The AEW marks rationalizing this ridiculous signing are just pathetic. All he has done so far is make what could be a credible and interesting tag team Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus look like clowns.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Horrible signing...


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Arktik said:


> The AEW marks rationalizing this ridiculous signing are just pathetic. All he has done so far is make what could be a credible and interesting tag team Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus look like clowns.


Please elaborate. Who should they sign that it's out there and isn't locked under a contract?.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Marko Stunt should be like their Hornswoggle. Use him for comedy with lower card guys or as a punching bag for a heel.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Don't know much about him but it's not a big deal so I don't get why people are freaking out about it.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

V-Trigger said:


> Please elaborate. Who should they sign that it's out there and isn't locked under a contract?.


So there is such a lack of talent on the indy scene that this is the best possible signing they could come up with? If that is true then they might as well not even open the promotion. This guy de-legitimizes every segment and match that he is in. It is alright to call out a promotion you like when they do something stupid.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Arktik said:


> So there is such a lack of talent on the indy scene that this is the best possible signing they could come up with? If that is true then they might as well not even open the promotion. This guy de-legitimizes every segment and match that he is in. *It is alright to call out a promotion you like when they do something stupid*.


For somebody who I think is claiming to like this promotion, you sure do shit on it a LOT.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tenille Dashwood signed with Impact?! How did i miss that?! 

AEW shoulda snapped her up. I'm actually so freaking excited for Tessa/Tenille though!!!


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Arktik said:
> 
> 
> > So there is such a lack of talent on the indy scene that this is the best possible signing they could come up with? If that is true then they might as well not even open the promotion. This guy de-legitimizes every segment and match that he is in. *It is alright to call out a promotion you like when they do something stupid*.
> ...


Unfortunately there isn't a lot to like in wrestling right now.


----------



## SkipMDMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Cornette is probably having a coronary right now!


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

V-Trigger said:


> Just a thought. Where the fuck do you guys want them to sign people? WWE raided the market this past year and most of the big names outside WWE are under contract with the likes of IMPACT, NJPW, ROH or MLW. Please elaborate.


Just because theres nobody to sign doesn't mean you sign trash.


----------



## Arktik (Mar 21, 2007)

and quite frankly when you are signing lower card guys you don't need established stars from all over the globe. They just need guys who can work competently and not embarrass the promotion. I am sure there are 20 or so sold hands working on the independent scene that are not under exclusive contracts who could come in to make your stars look good beating them.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Arktik said:


> and quite frankly when you are signing lower card guys you don't need established stars from all over the globe. They just need guys who can work competently and not embarrass the promotion. I am sure there are 20 or so sold hands working on the independent scene that are not under exclusive contracts who could come in to make your stars look good beating them.


Exactly. This was nothing but a pity signing. Cody knows damn well that he has no place on this roster. Just look at his tweets from 2018 about him.

Not trying to bash the dude, but let's be real here. There is plenty of talent on the independent scene. Impact Wrestling has been signing some names that nobody has heard of and turning them into gold for over a year now so no excuses.

Cody needs to understand that this isn't one big party for all of his friends to join in on. You can bash Jim Cornette all you want but he is 100% correct in what he says.


----------



## Calico Jack (Feb 5, 2019)

I didn't know you could give a fetus a contract.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Natecore said:


> These meltdowns over hiring Marco are hilarious.
> 
> I’d have signed him earlier than they did.
> 
> And fuck Emma. She’s done shit. Let impact have her.


:tenay


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Natecore said:


> And fuck Emma.


Yes please


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Some on here will crap on anything AEW does to be fair but hide behind "I'm really a fan" to cover their tracks. For me he can be lower card hand to take bumps and beat downs for Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy's next rivals, and he can be used in 6 man tags as well. He won't be main eventing or be in title feuds so let's stop overreacting.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

He's a carnival side show. You can get the enhancement jobbers from any indie. The guys wwe brings in for main roster or NXT enhancement work fine. But Marko is basically a midget without being one - well within three inches. He's an American "mini". Like Mascarita Dorada. He's different. There is nobody like him in WWE. He's an attraction in a way. 

He'll have to be used very sparingly though. He can be a house show regular as I think he could pop the audience. But he should rarely wrestle in television. I understand why they want him as an outside the ring presence, and didn't really have a fit as he's so young, and looks even younger - doesn't really work as a manager. So they put him with JB and Luchasaurus because they're a weird mix already that is working. But I think it's a big mistake and will just bring down the duo.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Great. Another skinny geek.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Fuck me, all that money the khans have and yet mlw and tna have better well balanced rosters.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Dizzie said:


> Fuck me, all that money the khans have and yet mlw and tna have better well balanced rosters.


How long have MLW and impact/tna been around? And how long has AEW been around? Yeah.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Arktik said:


> The AEW marks rationalizing this ridiculous signing are just pathetic. All he has done so far is make what could be a credible and interesting tag team Jungle Boy/Luchasaurus look like clowns.


This, they currently have a great balance of being taken serious with that dash of good humour to them, this new guy adds nothing to the pairing, if anything he will them into some oddity comedy act.



Reggie Dunlop said:


> How long have MLW and impact/tna been around? And how long has AEW been around? Yeah.


Tna had a pretty strong roster when they started out and they continuously have to re-vamp their roster with the amount of exits they deal with every year on top of being in shitty situation with TV deals/backing, I want aew to succeed but it's looking like a weak roster going into the beginning of their weekly TV airing with all eyes on them and many fans just looking for a reason to dismiss them as any real credible alternative to wwe.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dizzie said:


> Tna had a pretty strong roster when they started out and they continuously have to re-vamp their roster with the amount of exits they deal with every year on top of being in shitty situation with TV deals/backing, I want aew to succeed but it's looking like a weak roster going into the beginning of their weekly TV airing with all eyes on them and many fans just looking for a reason to dismiss them as any real credible alternative to wwe.


Which wrestlers should AEW sign that are not currently under contract anywhere else? 

AEW missed on Tenille and now Fantasma/Cuerno it seems. But it also looks like they signed Penta and Fenix to deals. 

Fact of the matter is AEW is FAR from a sure thing. WWE will be around for the next 50 years in some capacity. WWE is offering big money and long term for even indie guys now just to keep them away from competition. Now you can try and shame indie guys for choosing the evil empire, but they have families and would like to own a house and WWE offers a guaranteed pay day to guys who have more than likely been living near paycheck to paycheck and at the mercy of an injury from starving. 

Only non-Elite guys AEW has been able to sign are folks WWE would have no interest in, or those who have bucked working for WWE for various reasons - past bad experiences, want more freedom etc. AEW will never win a bidding war for an indie talent when there is mutual interest between WWE and the talent. Most indie talent grew up with WWE as their endgame to show they made it. 

Moxley was an absolute godsend. Take him off the AEW roster now and I think they'd be in real trouble. It's a steep uphill battle and they are far from a sure thing. AAF had a lot of money backing it and lasted 4 weeks and it wasn't even direct NFL competition. AEW is like the XFL taking on the NFL, running September through January but just playing on Wednesdays and Fridays.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

eh this is fine but Jungle Boy and Luchasarus don’t need him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think I'm out on AEW, guys. It's supposed to be a simulated sport. It's a fight. Why would a millionaire offer money to a child-sized guy to fight? It's fucked up psychology-wise. There may not be another shot for a wrestling promotion to make it primetime, and here they are being sports entertainment. Fuck them. I wanted this so bad.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Signings like this do not impress.

There's a severe lack of big men and more mic workers are needed and they go and sign this dweeb.

If they keep up with signings like this, they'll see WWE level decline in viewership pretty fast.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> How long have MLW and impact/tna been around? And how long has AEW been around? Yeah.


Lol, hasn't MLW been around for only, like, two years. They somehow manage to present themselves really seriously. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Which wrestlers should AEW sign that are not currently under contract anywhere else?
> 
> AEW missed on Tenille and now Fantasma/Cuerno it seems. But it also looks like they signed Penta and Fenix to deals.
> 
> ...


Buy talent out of their contracts/work with the promotions that have them. Vince McMahon is not going to let you have his toys, but Impact Wrestling and MLW could probably really use the money and/or exposure, and Sinclair are going to value the dollars over the talent. Buy The Briscoes, Jay Lethal, Tessa Blanchard, PAC, Marty Scurll, PCO, Brody King, Brian Cage, Contra (especially Jacob Fatu -- that guy is a fucking star), Tom Lawlor, The Hart Foundation and Mance Warner (the guy could use the money). Try and get Suzukigun. There are plenty of people that you can tap into without signing comedy acts.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I think I'm out on AEW, guys. It's supposed to be a simulated sport. It's a fight. Why would a millionaire offer money to a child-sized guy to fight? It's fucked up psychology-wise. There may not be another shot for a wrestling promotion to make it primetime, and here they are being sports entertainment. Fuck them. I wanted this so bad.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They could have thought out the box too. There are plenty of people that might have an interest in crossing over into wrestling that haven't done so yet. Wasn't Cris Cyborg super-interested in having a match with Becky Lynch at some point? How about signing her to a contract and training her up with Lance Storm for a bit? Weren't there slight mumblings about Helen Maroulis being sent sniffers at one point? I thought I heard similar things about Erica Wiebe. Send Wiebe to Storm and Maroulis to Dr. Tom, who helped Kurt Angle get it pretty quickly. 

Suddenly you've got two Olympians in your women's division, as well as a pretty famous MMA fighter. A bit better than signing a woman who (and no real offense to her, mind you) smiles a lot. That's so WWE. You want your women to stand-out? That's fucking how. Bring in Tessa Blanchard and Gail Kim to have a fucking awesome match on PPV. Bring in Scarlett Bordeaux to be a bitch who calls Nyla Rose out for being trans. Yes, that's shitty. That's what would make her a heel. Bordeaux can line up a bunch of monsters (Awesome Kong, Aja Kong, etc.) for Nyla to knock down en route to getting her hands on that bitch Scarlett. Fuck it, I hate intergender wrestling, but if you wanted to do _one_ intergender match, have Nyla play babyface to Killer Kross, beat Kross, then get her hands on Scarlett. 

Why not make offers to older women who can still go? Molly Holly could probably have a damn good few matches left in her. What about Victoria? Ivory? I understand that Jazz is injured, but you could have pretty kick-ass division really quick. That could keep you buzzing along until you get to the point where Wiebe, Cyborg and Maroulis are ready to come in. Hopefully at least one of them turns out to be a fine professional wrestler. But that's just the women. 

What about Connor McGregor? His asking price might be high, but you could put MJF vs. Connor McGregor on PPV and make a fucking shit-tonne of money. Have they reached out to The Rock? To Austin? Austin's now got that USA show, so he probably won't do it, but what's to stop Dwayne Johnson from showing up to promote something and putting over Hangman Page only for MJF to chew him out? There's so much they could do.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I kind of feel like he's gonna be some kind of a crash test dummy over there. Good for him though, just not sure if it's good for the company as a whole.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TheDraw said:


> Did cody really post that? ....wow
> 
> Fuck this company!!!
> 
> ...





nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> When someone like Emma signs with Impact while Cody is playing favorites you have to start questioning where his priorities are at.
> 
> The women's division is laughable right now with no one they can build around and instead of signing one of the best female talents in the world they sign Marko Stunt who is a comedy act at best.
> 
> Where does it end, man? Will they pass on Scarlett and sign Marty next? It seems like the plan for the women is to not sign anyone who looks better than Brandi so they can keep pushing her.


Knock it off with the concern trolling. 

If Cody was found to have connections and favoritism with the like of Kross and Scarlett, you all would have your mouths closed. I'm not a fan of Marko and I'm not for the signing really either but not for the reasons you are making them be. Fact is, despite my own opinions, Marko has a strong fanbase going by his rapid rise from last year. As long as he isn't World champion or beating Moxley and Omega in twenty-minute matches then he has his spot, I guess.

Welcome to professional wrestling, folks. Favoritism is the ugly cousin of nepotism that built the branch. It isn't fair but it isn't new, either.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

WINNING said:


> *Knock it off with the concern trolling. *
> 
> If Cody was found to have connections and favoritism with the like of Kross and Scarlett, you all would have your mouths closed. I'm not a fan of Marko and I'm not for the signing really either but not for the reasons you are making them be. Fact is, despite my own opinions, Marko has a strong fanbase going by his rapid rise from last year. As long as he isn't World champion or beating Moxley and Omega in twenty-minute matches then he has his spot, I guess.
> 
> Welcome to professional wrestling, folks. Favoritism is the ugly cousin of nepotism that built the branch. It isn't fair but it isn't new, either.


AEW fans.....some of ya'll are insufferable


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It'll be nice to see him getting killed every week.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

seems like the Elite are just signing guys they're good pals with instead of formulating a balanced roster with established guys


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

he is pals with the bucks and Cody bit surprise he wasn't signed sooner


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

Alright now we've signed one friend too many.

Shawn Spears was bad enough, yet I'm willing to give him a shot. This fucking guy Marko Stunt...no. No. 

AEW needs to focus on quality talent and getting a more realistic, gritty feel. Marko Stunt flossing at Double or Nothing told me everything I needed to know. 

Ugh.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I will say, hopefully he can have that Rockstar Spud/Drake Maverick quality to him.

Maybe as heel, he could be the perfect crash test dummy manager for a heel, like what Spud and EC3 were in TNA for all those years.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I will say, hopefully he can have that Rockstar Spud/Drake Maverick quality to him.
> 
> Maybe as heel, he could be the perfect crash test dummy manager for a heel, like what Spud and EC3 were in TNA for all those years.


There ya go. Nobody knows what his role will be. He wouldn’t have been my first choice of talent to sign, but I’ll wait to see what they’re going to do with him — and everybody else for that matter — before writing off the whole promotion. People need to stop acting like every little move they make is the defining moment for the whole company. They’ve barely gotten off the ground, they have more signings to go, and they probably haven’t even announced everyone they’ve signed up until now. There’s a long, long way to go, kids. Sit back and enjoy the ride.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I have it on good authority, the Capital One Arena sold out because they signed Marko Stunt

My sources tell me they are thinking about hot-shotting him to the title

We all owe Marko a ‘thank you’


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I have it on good authority, the Capital One Arena sold out because they signed Marko Stunt
> 
> My sources tell me they are thinking about hot-shotting him to the title
> 
> We all owe Marko a ‘thank you’


Imagine if they had announced Orange Cassidy for the show. :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Orange, Marko, Gentleman Jarvis and Joey Ryan fatal fourway for the world title!!


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

The Wood said:


> They could have thought out the box too. There are plenty of people that might have an interest in crossing over into wrestling that haven't done so yet. Wasn't Cris Cyborg super-interested in having a match with Becky Lynch at some point? How about signing her to a contract and training her up with Lance Storm for a bit? Weren't there slight mumblings about Helen Maroulis being sent sniffers at one point? I thought I heard similar things about Erica Wiebe. Send Wiebe to Storm and Maroulis to Dr. Tom, who helped Kurt Angle get it pretty quickly.
> 
> Suddenly you've got two Olympians in your women's division, as well as a pretty famous MMA fighter. A bit better than signing a woman who (and no real offense to her, mind you) smiles a lot. That's so WWE. You want your women to stand-out? That's fucking how. Bring in Tessa Blanchard and Gail Kim to have a fucking awesome match on PPV. Bring in Scarlett Bordeaux to be a bitch who calls Nyla Rose out for being trans. Yes, that's shitty. That's what would make her a heel. Bordeaux can line up a bunch of monsters (Awesome Kong, Aja Kong, etc.) for Nyla to knock down en route to getting her hands on that bitch Scarlett. Fuck it, I hate intergender wrestling, but if you wanted to do _one_ intergender match, have Nyla play babyface to Killer Kross, beat Kross, then get her hands on Scarlett.
> 
> ...


:lbjwut


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm rooting for AEW, but there are probably a handful of guys who are legitmatley over 200lbs on the roster.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, I have to kinda pile on with everyone else. I really like AEW and want them to succeed, but I'm not a fan of this Marko Stunt signing.

I had no idea that Emma had signed with Impact. Awhile ago they did this thing where she was supposed to be the new foundation of ROH with Bandito and a few others. I looked it up and she's been gone from ROH since March. Da fuq?

Really surprised that AEW couldn't snag Emma. So confusing.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> There ya go. Nobody knows what his role will be. He wouldn’t have been my first choice of talent to sign, but I’ll wait to see what they’re going to do with him — and everybody else for that matter — before writing off the whole promotion. People need to stop acting like every little move they make is the defining moment for the whole company. They’ve barely gotten off the ground, they have more signings to go, and they probably haven’t even announced everyone they’ve signed up until now. There’s a long, one way to go, kids. Sit back and enjoy the ride.


The thing is there isn't a role that makes any sense for him on-air that makes any sense. That is the issue. This is the same promotion telling fans that "wins and losses matter." Are you actually trying to be a promotion that takes wrestling seriously or not? This is Hornswoggle in WWE.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> The thing is there isn't a role that makes any sense for him on-air that makes any sense. That is the issue. This is the same promotion telling fans that "wins and losses matter." Are you actually trying to be a promotion that takes wrestling seriously or not? This is Hornswoggle in WWE.


Cool, so we are judging things before they happen. How does signing someone mean wins and losses won't matter. How about you wait and see how he is used before moaning? If he starts beating main eventers or does dumb comedy shit sure moan then. MLW you mentioned early has Jordan Oliver who is the scrawniest motherfucker ever. Am I meant to not take them seriously cause they have him on the roster?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> Cool, so we are judging things before they happen. How does signing someone mean wins and losses won't matter. How about you wait and see how he is used before moaning? If he starts beating main eventers or does dumb comedy shit sure moan then. MLW you mentioned early has Jordan Oliver who is the scrawniest motherfucker ever. Am I meant to not take them seriously cause they have him on the roster?


We're judging things based on whether there is a sane premise for something to happen. I don't need to see "Close-Up of a Dog's Anus" to know that is not the sort of movie I'm going to enjoy. Wins and losses don't matter if some of your fighters are paid tin-cans that you present as big deals. Why would a promoter pay Marko Stunt money to go out and get killed? The thing is, bullshit like this is turning me off from even watching. I'm not obligated to. It is their job to appeal to me. They are fucking failing big time and pissing away a golden opportunity for wrestling on basic cable to mean something again. I don't want him beating anybody. I don't want anybody to beat him up. I don't want anything to do with that sports entertainment-style garbage. It's why I hate WWE. 

I am unfamiliar with Jordan Oliver. A quick Google search seems to suggest that he is a legit amateur though. Does he compete against guys that are several feet taller than him, as well as several _times_ heavier? If so, then no, I wouldn't take them seriously either. Why did you phrase it like that was a trick question?

Wrestling really isn't this hard. Why do people get so confused and think you need to have all this ridiculous shit and purposely bad stuff all over it? "Well, he's not a main eventer." That doesn't mean it has to be bat-shit crazy. Where do people get these ideas from? "See, the reason there's a guy with his hands in his pockets is because no one has ever done it before." Wtf? There's a reason for that. Someone needs to put a sign over the entrance way to their next show that says "This is supposed to be a fight." Tony Khan could use it in his office too. Wrestling doesn't need to present itself so fucking silly.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> We're judging things based on whether there is a sane premise for something to happen. I don't need to see "Close-Up of a Dog's Anus" to know that is not the sort of movie I'm going to enjoy. Wins and losses don't matter if some of your fighters are paid tin-cans that you present as big deals. Why would a promoter pay Marko Stunt money to go out and get killed? The thing is, bullshit like this is turning me off from even watching. I'm not obligated to. It is their job to appeal to me. They are fucking failing big time and pissing away a golden opportunity for wrestling on basic cable to mean something again. I don't want him beating anybody. I don't want anybody to beat him up. I don't want anything to do with that sports entertainment-style garbage. It's why I hate WWE.
> 
> I am unfamiliar with Jordan Oliver. A quick Google search seems to suggest that he is a legit amateur though. Does he compete against guys that are several feet taller than him, as well as several _times_ heavier? If so, then no, I wouldn't take them seriously either. Why did you phrase it like that was a trick question?
> 
> Wrestling really isn't this hard. Why do people get so confused and think you need to have all this ridiculous shit and purposely bad stuff all over it? "Well, he's not a main eventer." That doesn't mean it has to be bat-shit crazy. Where do people get these ideas from? "See, the reason there's a guy with his hands in his pockets is because no one has ever done it before." Wtf? There's a reason for that. Someone needs to put a sign over the entrance way to their next show that says "This is supposed to be a fight." Tony Khan could use it in his office too. Wrestling doesn't need to present itself so fucking silly.


I mentioned it because he looks unrealistic in a fight as well and I don't have any interest in him. However, I watch MLW and ignore the bits with him in it. I am not going to stop watching a wrestling show cause they hired one person I don't like. If you are not going to watch because they hired one person you were unlikely to stick around anyway. Which is your right and you are welcome to do that.

There are different types of wrestling and different things appeal to different people. Heck wins and losses mattering does not even have to be that sporty. It just means someone winning means they get a future title shot or a fucking jobber is not going to become world champion out of nowhere. Aka stories making sense.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> I mentioned it because he looks unrealistic in a fight as well and I don't have any interest in him. However, I watch MLW and ignore the bits with him in it. I am not going to stop watching a wrestling show cause they hired one person I don't like. If you are not going to watch because they hired one person you were unlikely to stick around anyway. Which is your right and you are welcome to do that.
> 
> There are different types of wrestling and different things appeal to different people. Heck wins and losses mattering does not even have to be that sporty. It just means someone winning means they get a future title shot or a fucking jobber is not going to become world champion out of nowhere. Aka stories making sense.


It's not only my right, but it's a privilege that most wrestling fans have utilized by choosing to not watch this shit anymore. Most people aren't going to "ignore the bits they don't like." Wtf? In a world spoiled for content choices, you genuinely expect people to watch things they don't want to watch? 

Making sense would be great! That is why I am against a wrestling promotion offering a full-time, big money deal to a dude who looks physically underdeveloped. And I am not mocking him for that -- he's a human being and there are all sorts of body shapes in the world. They just can't all be effective at combat sports. At best, this is promoting what South Park used to call a "cripple fight," which I was raised to believe was in poor taste. But nobody thinks about wrestling as a sports-based presentation anymore -- it's all Disney on Ice -- and that is why nobody wants to watch wrestling anymore. They've already got Disney on Ice for that.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> It's not only my right, but it's a privilege that most wrestling fans have utilized by choosing to not watch this shit anymore. Most people aren't going to "ignore the bits they don't like." Wtf? In a world spoiled for content choices, you genuinely expect people to watch things they don't want to watch?
> 
> Making sense would be great! That is why I am against a wrestling promotion offering a full-time, big money deal to a dude who looks physically underdeveloped. And I am not mocking him for that -- he's a human being and there are all sorts of body shapes in the world. They just can't all be effective at combat sports. At best, this is promoting what South Park used to call a "cripple fight," which I was raised to believe was in poor taste. But nobody thinks about wrestling as a sports-based presentation anymore -- it's all Disney on Ice -- and that is why nobody wants to watch wrestling anymore. They've already got Disney on Ice for that.


No show is perfect and will always have things you don't like. If you expect a show to 100% cater to just your taste you are living in a bubble. Personally, I am going to wait and see how they use him. If you don't want to watch AEW cause they signed him why that is your choice. Bye bye


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> No show is perfect and will always have things you don't like. If you expect a show to 100% cater to just your taste you are living in a bubble. Personally, I am going to wait and see how they use him. If you don't want to watch AEW cause they signed him why that is your choice. Bye bye


That is an absolute crock of shit. No one is calling for perfection. They're just calling for things not to make no sense and be completely fucking stupid. But where is this idea that wrestling is always going to have stuff you hate on it coming from? I mean, it's not true of any other genre or form either. Excellent TV shows usually don't lure you in with drama and then have Walter White put on a clown nose and start dancing around. Why do you think anything works like that?

And the gatekeeping has begun, for those taking notice of that sort of thing: "If you don't like things on AEW, you either have to put up with them or don't watch. We the real fans will stick by it." Not verbatim, but I paraphrase. That type of fandom is going to make it very hard for new fans to ask questions and engage with this thing. 

Can _anyone_ explain to me why Tony Khan paying Marko Stunt (x) amount of dollars to get beaten up makes any sense? Anyone? It's going to be much easier for people to say "bye, bye" than actually watch this stuff.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> That is an absolute crock of shit. No one is calling for perfection. They're just calling for things not to make no sense and be completely fucking stupid. But where is this idea that wrestling is always going to have stuff you hate on it coming from? I mean, it's not true of any other genre or form either. Excellent TV shows usually don't lure you in with drama and then have Walter White put on a clown nose and start dancing around. Why do you think anything works like that?


Again have you seen what they have done with him yet? How about you wait and see how he is used? Someone mentioned he might be a manager like rockstar spud. Also once again wrestling is different from normal TV and has a variety of segments.

But for example, in game of thrones in early seasons (well all seasons) I found Bran dull as fuck. Did I stop watching the whole show cause he was dull? Nah I stayed for the bits I liked. Nothing is perfect. If you want to get as many fans as possible you are going to need variety. And guess what the more people you appeal the more different tastes they will have.

Again I think you only like a certain type of wrestling and the whole show has to be that or you hate it. Which is your right. It doesn't mean everyone else has to like that or moan cause they signed someone you don't like. Would I have signed him? Nah but we don't know what they have planned as he has done nothing yet.



The Wood said:


> And the gatekeeping has begun, for those taking notice of that sort of thing: "If you don't like things on AEW, you either have to put up with them or don't watch. We the real fans will stick by it." Not verbatim, but I paraphrase. That type of fandom is going to make it very hard for new fans to ask questions and engage with this thing.
> 
> Can _anyone_ explain to me why Tony Khan paying Marko Stunt (x) amount of dollars to get beaten up makes any sense? Anyone? It's going to be much easier for people to say "bye, bye" than actually watch this stuff.


Or if you are going to write something off before it happened and say you are not watching (which you said yourself hence the bye bye comments) then yeah. If someone asks questions I am sure people will answer them. 

Going with kayfabe

Kid impressed him in tryouts and he wants to give him a chance? 

Kid has a decent-sized fanbase outside the company and the promoter saw money in him?

Khan likes seeing competitors of all shapes and sizes compete against each other. There are no weightclasses so that could be a reason.

They hired him to be a manager for someone.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Death Rider said:


> Again have you seen what they have done with him yet? How about you wait and see how he is used? Someone mentioned he might be a manager like rockstar spud. Also once again wrestling is different from normal TV and has a variety of segments.
> 
> But for example, in game of thrones in early seasons (well all seasons) I found Bran dull as fuck. Did I stop watching the whole show cause he was dull? Nah I stayed for the bits I liked. Nothing is perfect. If you want to get as many fans as possible you are going to need variety. And guess what the more people you appeal the more different tastes they will have.
> 
> Again I think you only like a certain type of wrestling and the whole show has to be that or you hate it. Which is your right. It doesn't mean everyone else has to like that or moan cause they signed someone you don't like. Would I have signed him? Nah but we don't know what they have planned as he has done nothing yet.


If he's a manager, that might be okay. Except it will be kind of weird if he's a heel manager and the goal is to beat up the little guy. I don't really see the need for him to be a babyface manager. Can he even talk? There are a whole bunch of people that would be better for this role. 

But again, I reassert -- it's not up to me to be patient with them. And most people aren't going to take a "wait-and-see" approach. When they get to TNT, people will switch over and make a judgment call. If they see Marko Stunt running around they're going to say "Fuck this" and change the channel. I guarantee it. 

I don't watch shows that bore me. I don't know why you would do that to yourself. And I disagree entirely with the Barnum philosophy. If you try to please everyone, you end up pleasing no one. People aren't going to watch a two-hour show because there might be 10 minutes they like. It's much more sane to make sense start-to-finish and deliver something that puts one foot in front of the other without some tonal departure randomly because you've got to do something "different" for the sake of it. Nah, that's bullshit. 

You can have good shit up and down the card that can appeal to a lot of different people. You can push Nyla Rose as a monster. You can let MJF talk. You can let the Lucha Bros. fly around. You can have Jericho. You can have someone developing like Jungle Boy. But that can all fit into the same philosophical framework. You don't need to introduce leprechauns and goofy gimmicks. That's so...WWE.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> If he's a manager, that might be okay. Except it will be kind of weird if he's a heel manager and the goal is to beat up the little guy. I don't really see the need for him to be a babyface manager. Can he even talk? There are a whole bunch of people that would be better for this role.
> 
> But again, I reassert -- it's not up to me to be patient with them. And most people aren't going to take a "wait-and-see" approach. When they get to TNT, people will switch over and make a judgment call. If they see Marko Stunt running around they're going to say "Fuck this" and change the channel. I guarantee it.
> 
> ...


Again I don't think you get my point or you are deliberately not getting it. I am not saying that. What I am saying is I am not turning off because 10 minutes I don't enjoy it when the rest of the show is good.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

No, my point is that those ratios aren’t accurate. AEW has lots of bad on it. Michael Nakazawa, Orange Cassidy, Jimmy Havoc, Joey Janela, Kylie Rae, The Librarians, the WWE-style multi-person matches, WWE-style women’s matches, Marko Stunt, Chuck Taylor — I think is am getting towards the end. That’s more than 10 minutes in a 2-hour show. That’s most of the show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

The Wood said:


> The thing is there isn't a role that makes any sense for him on-air that makes any sense. That is the issue. This is the same promotion telling fans that "wins and losses matter." Are you actually trying to be a promotion that takes wrestling seriously or not? This is Hornswoggle in WWE.


Once again, you have no idea how, when or where he's going to be used. Nobody does except AEW. You may never see him on TV, and if you do, it might just be ringside 'support' for Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus like at FFTF. YOU. DON'T. KNOW. If in a few months time he's showing up every week taking Shane McMahon kind of TV time, then you can bitch and moan. But right now, you have no idea how he _or anybody else on the roster_ is going to be used from week to week. None. All you can do right now is take a weak-ass guess based on a couple of ppv's, and it's a pretty sure bet that weekly TV will be an entirely different formula than those. 

And please stop with the taking wrestling seriously argument -- it's wrestling, ffs, which at the end of the day is just entertainment and can never really be taken seriously. Just stop with those histrionics.



The Wood said:


> No, my point is that those ratios aren’t accurate. AEW has lots of bad on it. Michael Nakazawa, Orange Cassidy, Jimmy Havoc, Joey Janela, Kylie Rae, The Librarians, the WWE-style multi-person matches, WWE-style women’s matches, Marko Stunt, Chuck Taylor — I think is am getting towards the end. That’s more than 10 minutes in a 2-hour show. That’s most of the show.


If you think all those guys are bad, then why are you watching. Why are you even here. The weakest bunch in that list is the Librarians, and I even enjoyed the Peter Avalon match enough that I could let my gripes with that act go. I've enjoyed what I've seen so far of every other one of those people for what they are. That's not to say I didn't have issues with a few things, but I've enjoyed the product far more than not so far. And judging by the feedback here, I'm pretty sure I'm not alone. I don't know what you're looking for in a wrestling show, but it's looking a lot like you're not going to find it in AEW.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

What I like about AEW is that at least it's entertaining. Sure some of it may be cheesy, but at least it's funny and entertaining. They have some interesting characters who at least have some engaging qualities to them. Conversely, that's what I can't stand about the WWE: it's become so damn boring.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Wood said:


> No, my point is that those ratios aren’t accurate. AEW has lots of bad on it. Michael Nakazawa, Orange Cassidy, Jimmy Havoc, Joey Janela, Kylie Rae, The Librarians, the WWE-style multi-person matches, WWE-style women’s matches, Marko Stunt, Chuck Taylor — I think is am getting towards the end. That’s more than 10 minutes in a 2-hour show. That’s most of the show.


And that is in your opinion. I have enjoyed most of the shows and whilst there have been things I don't like, the majority I don't. And tbh it seems a lot of people still like the majority of the shows too. I mean if you hate most of the show I don't know why you watch. It is why I watch wwe on youtube nowadays.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

TheDraw said:


> AEW fans.....some of ya'll are insufferable


Astute rebuttal, my guy. As expected.

And lol @ me being an "AEW fan". Might want to re-read your smark handbook.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > The thing is there isn't a role that makes any sense for him on-air that makes any sense. That is the issue. This is the same promotion telling fans that "wins and losses matter." Are you actually trying to be a promotion that takes wrestling seriously or not? This is Hornswoggle in WWE.
> ...





Death Rider said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > No, my point is that those ratios aren’t accurate. AEW has lots of bad on it. Michael Nakazawa, Orange Cassidy, Jimmy Havoc, Joey Janela, Kylie Rae, The Librarians, the WWE-style multi-person matches, WWE-style women’s matches, Marko Stunt, Chuck Taylor — I think is am getting towards the end. That’s more than 10 minutes in a 2-hour show. That’s most of the show.
> ...


I’m going to address you both with the same overarching point. I’m not likely to be watching AEW. _That is the problem._

And stop telling people they don’t know how someone is going to be used as if that is some sage point. It’s _that_ they are being used. There is no base psychology for signing someone like Marko Stunt in an on-air role when you are trying to market wrestling to people. It. Doesn’t. Make. Sense. 

And the whole “it’s wrestling, don’t take it so seriously” BS is just a straw-man to justify bad ideas that chase people away. The only people who don’t have a problem with it being silly _are still watching_. 

This isn’t rocket science. If you run a wrestling promotion like a circus, like WWE has been for years, like TNA arguably always was, and like WCW ended up, people are not going to watch. 

If you’re not going to take yourself seriously, why will anyone else?


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Mmh. I am not so sure about this.
I am not a fan of this contract, but I have no big problem with this signing, if they got a few ideas to use him here on there. But on the other hand: they already signed a few people, where I am suprised in a bad way. If he was the last one of this kind: no problem.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Marko Stunt sold out All Out

It’s true


----------



## thewhitecrow (Aug 3, 2019)

Good addition to the roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The last Librarian stuff on Fight for the Fallen was actually ok. NO not saying it was great but I could see it being something fun you want to boo or shhhhh at, at a very minimal time. Also not a fan of Marko but let's see where this ends up.


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> I’m going to address you both with the same overarching point. I’m not likely to be watching AEW. _That is the problem._
> 
> And stop telling people they don’t know how someone is going to be used as if that is some sage point. It’s _that_ they are being used. There is no base psychology for signing someone like Marko Stunt in an on-air role when you are trying to market wrestling to people. It. Doesn’t. Make. Sense.
> 
> ...


The thing is there is a difference between a few minutes of silliness on a 2 hour show and how much of a deal you are making out of this signing (and this is from someone who bashed said signing earlier in the thread as most definitely not a fan of this signing)

If the rest of the show is good then why should I not watch just cause someone like Marko Stunt is on it occasionally probably not even every week (and in my personal opinion he's honestly the only signing I out and out dislike given I like a bit of comedy in my wrestling as long as it's lower card and very sparing). You not liking more of the wrestlers is an entirely different issue and a much more valid reason for not watching that I completely understand but you seem to be aiming all of that at this signing for some reason.

We ain't holding you at gunpoint and forcing you to watch if you dislike enough of the roster you don't want to that's your choice not everyone can be pleased it is fine to not be a fan. I just don't get how this particular signing is so significant in such a decision for you when it's just one guy and one segment every other week.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a theory that they're putting him in Boy and his Dinosaur because AEW sees bigger things for Jungle Boy and might not want to "type cast" him. Totally inorganic, but they might try to shoehorn Stunt as the "boy" in the team.

(also Luchasaurus seems to have trouble lifting/carrying JB on his shoulders and then walking with his- Marko would be easier).


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Wood said:


> I’m going to address you both with the same overarching point.* I’m not likely to be watching AEW. *_That is the problem._
> 
> And stop telling people they don’t know how someone is going to be used as if that is some sage point. It’s _that_ they are being used. There is no base psychology for signing someone like Marko Stunt in an on-air role when you are trying to market wrestling to people. It. Doesn’t. Make. Sense.
> 
> ...


Good. If you don't watch than means you won't be here whinging all the time. You can't please all the people all the time. 

You seem to believe AEW needs to cater to your every "want" in a wrestling show and anything less and you'll threaten your continued viewership. But you seem to not realize that your perfect show/company would have other people whinging about how they didn't like it completely and threatening not to watch.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Jman55 said:


> The thing is there is a difference between a few minutes of silliness on a 2 hour show and how much of a deal you are making out of this signing (and this is from someone who bashed said signing earlier in the thread as most definitely not a fan of this signing)
> 
> If the rest of the show is good then why should I not watch just cause someone like Marko Stunt is on it occasionally probably not even every week (and in my personal opinion he's honestly the only signing I out and out dislike given I like a bit of comedy in my wrestling as long as it's lower card and very sparing). You not liking more of the wrestlers is an entirely different issue and a much more valid reason for not watching that I completely understand but you seem to be aiming all of that at this signing for some reason.
> 
> We ain't holding you at gunpoint and forcing you to watch if you dislike enough of the roster you don't want to that's your choice not everyone can be pleased it is fine to not be a fan. I just don't get how this particular signing is so significant in such a decision for you when it's just one guy and one segment every other week.


The rest of the show isn't good though. There is some excellent stuff, some good stuff and some really bad stuff. It's not just a few minutes of silliness on a two-hour show, and that little bit of silliness is enough to turn viewers off. Imagine trying to explain Marko Stunt to a lapsed fan. It's baffling. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Good. If you don't watch than means you won't be here whinging all the time. You can't please all the people all the time.
> 
> You seem to believe AEW needs to cater to your every "want" in a wrestling show and anything less and you'll threaten your continued viewership. But you seem to not realize that your perfect show/company would have other people whinging about how they didn't like it completely and threatening not to watch.


If people obsessed with wrestling don't watch, I can guarantee you that people who aren't aren't. It's a baaaaaaaad omen. 

I don't get where this "you want them to be perfect" shit is coming from. Project harder. I just want things to make sense. I am still yet to see a good explanation for why Tony Khan would pay a tiny man to fight professionally in his wrestling promotion. To make Jungle Boy look bigger is silly, because that will only make him look bigger next to Marko Stunt. 

You can't please everybody, but I think they are going about pleasing the wrong sort of people. They will find that out the hard way.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Threads like these are amazing

It is like ‘ignore list fishing’


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fucking hell it's like Marko Stunt is the poster boy for the fans that think wrestling has become "a bunch of Flippy kicking midgets with no charisma" lol. He's like the Mason Ryan of those type of wrestlers :lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

IMO - Marko is like the modern day Hornswoggle

He fill the same type of role


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Disco Inferno hit the nail on the head when he said that Tony Khan needs to get in touch with the people that stopped watching wrestling. Those people will look at that midget and realize that they made the right call. How can that 23 yo KID be considered a pro-wrestler?


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking at the AEW roster and the biggest red flag right off is a lot of the guys who got signed are pals of Cody and Bucks and not going help AEW much

With Marko Stunt,I watches few of his matches and he going add nothing to the roster I mean he look like 10 year trying to wrestle and he very limted on what he can do

the AEW needs to sign some bigger guys to add to the roster like sunny daza or Ace Romero or the could try to get El Texano Jr


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

So how do we not know Stunt is going to be a jobber whose job is to help others improve their win-loss records? Are we assuming he’ll actually be a somewhat significant character on the show?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BlackieDevil said:


> Disco Inferno hit the nail on the head when he said that Tony Khan needs to get in touch with the people that stopped watching wrestling. Those people will look at that midget and realize that they made the right call. How can that 23 yo KID be considered a pro-wrestler?


This is 100% correct. It's weird to hear it coming from Disco Inferno, but the guy actually has an appreciation for the fundamental fight psychology of what makes wrestling work. But yeah, I think AEW is going to get a huge shock when people actually give AEW a chance, but then what they get is an inconsistent, idiosyncratic product that does its best to contradict the tone it sets with its heavyweight personalities (of which there are some great examples -- Jericho, MJF, Page, Cody, Dustin and even Shawn Spears). 



LifeInCattleClass said:


> IMO - Marko is like the modern day Hornswoggle
> 
> He fill the same type of role


And this is exactly the problem. It sucked when WWE did it. Why is AEW trying to copy WWE? It's fun for people who still follow WWE, because they are hungry for _anything_ else, but when they realize it is more of the same, it's going to cost AEW. Especially out the gate. 



Bosnian21 said:


> So how do we not know Stunt is going to be a jobber whose job is to help others improve their win-loss records? Are we assuming he’ll actually be a somewhat significant character on the show?


We don't know that he is not going to be a jobber, but you don't go out of your way to "hire" jobbers. This would be like starting a boxing promotion and hiring a fighter that you openly admit is a tin can because they have no developed muscles. Put them in there with a credible fighter and you've got believability problems. But it also pollutes the psychology of your card. 

If you want jobbers, go and look at the indies and see who is a little green but in pretty good shape. Give a call to fucking D'Lo Brown or Al Snow. I'm sure Lance Storm has a few students that are smooth as silk and could use a little work. You don't need to advertise them or sign them to full-time deals. They can show up, look the part, get their ass kicked and the story told is that the wrestler you are pushing beat up someone that looks like they could at least win a bar fight. 

This sort of make believe wrestling only appeals to a niche that _still fucking watches_. I don't know why people don't get this. Wrestling _isn't_ cool just because you like it and a new billion dollar promotion has come along. You've got reel those lapsed fans in, and you're not going to do so by presenting a product that insults their intelligence because it makes _no fucking sense_.

Marko Stunt only makes sense as a hire to be backstage personnel, provided he has some relevant skill, or perhaps as an announcer if he could talk. A spoilt rich brat manager? Fine. I don't even buy him fighting people his own weight, because I think fighters that size are usually fucking cut and look like they could punch through glass. Marko Stunt doesn't really project that aesthetic in how he looks _or_ how he carries himself as a performer.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I...... i..... i kinda want this shirt


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160682926620606464


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

^Yuck. Stunt forced into this act greatly detracts from it. Seems they want to justify signing Stunt by having a role for him so they stick him in with JB/Luchasaurus. 

I know I'm a broken record, but if you wanted to sign the runt, just put him with The Dark Order. Put him under a creeper mask and Evil Uno and Grayson could have used him as a weapon during their matches. Imagine a live "foreign object" to help the heels cheat. It would be unique. Rather than use a chair, or a kendo stick or a megaphone or a tennis racquet they could use a "Marko". He runs in out of the crowd when the ref is distracted and Uno or Grayson grab him and hit their opponents with him, and then Marko runs out. Sort of like those live furniture parties like rich folks have. Marko would never initiate offense himself and never fight back if the Dark Order opponent ever got hold of him. He's basically a live inanimate object for Uno/Grayson to use. 

Have him wear a crash helmet over his creeper mask, or as part of it. That could be the part Uno/Grayson use to attack their opponents. Use Stunt as a battering ram, a dart, or swing Marko using the helmet as a mace/melee weapon ball.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I fully expect him to turn on them and join the Dark Order as a rabid pet actually


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I...... i..... i kinda want this shirt
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1160682926620606464


I low-key want it too.


----------



## Ohoh (Jan 24, 2019)

I hope Kevin Nash is signed by AEW, not as a wrestler. As a manager or something and he jackknifes this little punk through the god damn ring ALA Rey Mysterio 1997.


----------

